# How does your membership in Proffesional Code Orginazations benifit your Jurisdiction



## Little_Guy (Apr 15, 2011)

What a mouth full, but we have all been there. Justify not only to the bean counters but the politicians why you go to those code development meetings. What benefit to your jurisdiction can be shown? The committee's you sit on regarding those different issues that confront you in the application of your job, can we be sure that the cost to send you to those Meetings are worth it? You benefit professionally by being in a network of Peers, but do we as your employer?

Has anyone written a white paper or a dissertation to their Council, Managers or Commissioners  about why or how your job or the organizations you belong to is a benefit to your jurisdiction?


----------



## fatboy (Apr 15, 2011)

"Has anyone written a white paper or a dissertation to their Council, Managers or Commissioners about why or how your job or the organizations you belong to is a benefit to your jurisdiction?"

Nope, how fortunate for me, my supervisor does see the value of these relationships, and supports them, without a bunch of tap dancing to justify them. She understands that the added amount of focus on the codes because of my affiliations, can, and should, enhance our overall efficiency in enforcing the codes.


----------



## Yankee (Apr 15, 2011)

It is invaluable to me in justifying my code enforcement actions by showing that I am within the mainstream/middle ground, of the code enforcement fabric of the surrounding region (when the **** hits the fan). So that makes it easy for my superior to back me up in front of the politicos.


----------



## NH09 (Apr 18, 2011)

Same here, my boss understands the value of belonging to regional/state organizations and encourages us to attend meetings. As Yankee said, it's good to be able to reference other inspectors decisions when I'm making a tough call.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 18, 2011)

Similar to others.  Jurisdiction and state require me being "certified" as inspector and investigator to perform my duties.  Being active on the state's professional boards saves the jurisdiction thousands annually in the training budget for classes, travel and lodging serving on the board and (formerly national committees) they possibly view this as the payback since my time being paid by the jurisdiction is classified as "training".  They can use these saved funds for other personnel.

Having to maintain the CEU's for certification; I have to attend classes annually.  I also have to testify as an expert on matters and this could not be done unless I maintained the continuing education.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh my. If I could only tell what is on my plate. This to will be reveled in it's own good time. It is well to be "in tune" with whats going on in the national and international scene. There is a real benefit to be realized by any jurisdiction here.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry JP....the cat's out of the bag:

JP will become the next President of ICC ........jsut kidding


----------



## fatboy (Apr 19, 2011)

Funny stuff FMWB.........


----------



## RJJ (Apr 19, 2011)

He has my three votes!


----------



## fatboy (Apr 19, 2011)

Vote early, vote often.........


----------



## Alias (Apr 19, 2011)

NH09 said:
			
		

> Same here, my boss understands the value of belonging to regional/state organizations and encourages us to attend meetings. As Yankee said, it's good to be able to reference other inspectors decisions when I'm making a tough call.


Similar but I have no local meetings to attend.  Closest chapter is two and a half hours away, most training at least a six hour drive.

I really do appreciate the webinars, makes it easier to get training.


----------



## Alias (Apr 19, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Vote early, vote often.........


      :lol: :lol: :lol:  <---  My three votes


----------



## peach (Apr 26, 2011)

All professional affiliations benefit the jurisdiction (or company); there is credibility in saying we are a member of ICC and the upcoming code development hearings will be discussing (enter your hot button here.. RFS, maybe).

Even if you only have one vote.. getting up to testify speaks volumes (and it's tough... my spouse watched me on the webcast from Orlando.. I was able to put a coherent argument together there).

Testimony of only one person (if it's well crafted and presented) can sway the entire committee in it's recommendation.  The majority of committee recommendations are passed.. do the math.


----------



## TJacobs (Apr 27, 2011)

I echo what my esteemed colleagues have stated.

Not only does jp have my 3 votes, I'll bet I can get the votes of some deceased Chicagoans...


----------

